# Midwest Haunters Convention 2010



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

MHC 2010 - New Look, Same Great Show
December 4, 2009

New Website and Registration System
MHC partners provide improved features

The Midwest Haunters Convention is pleased to announce two new partnerships. The first is Chad Savage and Sinister Visions. Many of you a aware of the great work Chad has done and he has once again created a great looking website for MHC! Please visit The Midwest Haunters Convention and take a look and visit Sinister Visions: Website Design, Web Site Design, Web Design, Logo Design, Graphic Design, Marketing Art & Illustration for haunted houses, haunted attractions, horror, Halloween and more for more information.

With the new website comes a new registration system. MHC is happy to welcome TicketLeap as our Official Ticketing Provider! TicketLeap will provide our guests with many benefits including the ability to register for MHC at online prices up to and during the show. Once there everyone will enjoy a much quicker check in process thanks to TicketLeap's online system. Check out the registration link on our website and visit Sell Tickets Online - Event Registration and Box Office Solutions to learn more.


Vendor Registration Open
Reserve early for best selection!

MHC Vendor tradeshow registration is now open. You can view the floor plan on our
website at Tradeshow Floorplan | Midwest Haunters Convention. For 2010 MHC will continue to offer some of the lowest rates in the industry. We are also bringing back a limited number of tabletops for those of you who do not need a full sized booth. Please email Barry Schieferstein ([email protected]) or call 614-361-1466 for a registration packet and pricing information.


Cleveland or bust!
MHC bus tour heads North in 2010

The 2010 MHC Bus Tour promises to be one of the best ever! We will be heading North to Cleveland Ohio to see a number of haunts each offering a different style and venue of haunting. Plan on joining us for this jam-packed two day bus tour on June 2nd and 3rd, 2010. More details coming soon!!



Midwest Haunters Convention
The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during our unique social activities. We’ll offer 1st class haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the IAHA Scariest Character Contest). “Haunters” are always welcome here!

For More Information
Please visit The Midwest Haunters Convention or contact Barry
Schieferstein at [email protected] or 614-361-1466


----------

